# Neo Primato- real or counterfeit??



## whc (May 9, 2004)

I bought this frame online and found that it is different than my other (1cm smaller) Neo Primato. The fork design is different and I haven't seen the dark blue offered in the U.S. Bottom bracket has 61 182 EB I assume the 61 is the size. Could this be a new old stock bike from abroad? Worst case a counterfeit? Anyone know?

thanks


----------



## fastbluebike (Aug 13, 2005)

Like IT :thumbsup: Want IT Need It.
Where did you get it and do they have more 61cm Thanks


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

Bonktown was selling Neo Primatos about a year ago in this color. If that was your source, they are a legitimate retailer and I highly doubt they would ever deal in counterfeit goods.

http://bonk.gearattack.com/items/21745


----------



## whc (May 9, 2004)

*Neo Primato*

I got the frame from Backcountry.com which I think owns Bonktown. I got a confirmation from Christiano De Rosa yesterday that it is authentic and that they sold it to their USA distributor Trialtir. I wonder why they wholesaled them out through Backcountry. I don't remember seeing this color model in any brochures or advertised anywhere. The fork is quite a bit different than the "normal" fork on the other Neo Primatos I have seen. At least I feel confident in building it up now!

Thanks for the responses.


----------

